# Can't have just one!



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

I should have known this was going to happen! After I got my first breeding pair of guppies, I became obsessed and went out and bought 2 more 10 gallons and a 5 gallon, and then I went off to college and left all but the 5 gallon in the care of my father and lost my entire stock (minus 2 males). The 5 gallon I had at school had previously housed Guppies but over Christmas break I took them home, and they are still there (because they're breeding to help my stock xD)

Fish are incredibly addicting.

I got Bleud from a friend, who had him in a vase (probably smaller than 1/2 gallon) and decided he no longer wanted him. And now I'm thinking about getting ANOTHER betta after I get the rest of what I need for Bleud. 

Gah! MTS has bitten once before and it seems it's back!!

SO! My entire reason for posting this, lol.

I'm thinking about buying a bin and getting another Betta! I might not use a bin, though. I haven't decided 100% yet. I might just buy a 10 gallon since they're really cheap, a lot cheaper than buying another 5 gallon tank set! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

either sounds great! If you got the 10g you could give the new betta the whole ten gallon, or divide and get ANOTHER betta! Bins work really well too though. They are sturdy and cheep! You can even find some really nice clear ones for cheap if you look around! Add a cave and a heater and you are set!


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ohhh I didn't even think of that vegan! 2 more Bettas?!

BWAHAHAHA! -laughs evilly- What a great idea!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Heheheheh!!! Welcome to the club.... *pats you on the back* 

LOL


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, another one bitten by the bug!


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL thaaaanks 

Before I know it the walls of my dorm room will be made out of fish tanks!! (omg imagine how awesome that would be! walls made out of fish tanks!!)


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yay! Another one has joined the ranks -high five- Trust me, betta's are like Pokemon... gotta catch 'em all! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This time last year I only had 4....now I have 11!!My mom thinks it's ridiculous to have so many fish! lol


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Yay! Another one has joined the ranks -high five- Trust me, betta's are like Pokemon... gotta catch 'em all! Welcome to the forum!


I love this comparison! :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol nochoramet...so true. 

If you get a 10 gallon, you could even divide it three ways!


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

I finished buying everything for Bleud's tank  Well, I still want to get some silk plants- but that comes next weekend. I also bought some of that yarn stuff that people use to split tanks. 

Next weekend I'm going to buy a 10 gallon (the price went up 2 bucks!!), a filter, rocks, more plants, heater, and 2 more jars for hiding places. Once I set up the tank and get some of that start right stuff (so I don't have to cycle it as long) I'll wait and then get 2 more bettas ) I want a crown tail this time. I might even get 1 male and 2 females!

Will 2 females be ok in a 5 gallon? since I want to split the tank.

For the record, I will definitely not breed them, lol. I couldn't have over 100 baby bettas in my dorm room! omg!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Two females in a 5 gallon tank will not work. One will dominate the other and bully it to death. Females need to be kept in groups of 4 or more in a heavily planted 10 gallon or larger tank with lots of hiding places.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds awesome! But females, if kept together, need to be in a 10+g tank with groups of 5 or more because they are still very aggressive. So you could do a male and a female, 2 males, 2 females, or you could split the tank in three (3.33333333 g per fish) and get three bettas, OR you could do a sorrority which is a group of girls (atleast 5) living together in a 10g. They must all be very docile though.


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooh, I could have swore I read someone say that putting just two females together was okay. Well then I won't be doing that one! haha.

I might still get a girl though 

And vegan I'll only split it two ways, I personally wouldn't keep a Betta in anything under 5 gallons. I might change that opinion later on but right now it keeps me from going crazy and getting a billion of them XD!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, I keep all my betttas that are actually mine in 10+ gallon tanks, but some of the rescues up for adoption have 1g and half gallon jars. I feel bad, but its only temporary (most stay for less than a week once put up for adoption) and atleast they have clean water!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petstore employees will tell people that it is ok to house two females in a 1 gallon bowl or they'll tell people that its ok for a male and female to live together. Both are big no-no's.


----------

